# It's time for NCAA to take Bama down.



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2012)

We all know they are breaking every recruiting rule there is. I hope they turn T town upside down!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## RipperIII (Dec 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> We all know they are breaking every recruiting rule there is. I hope they turn T town upside down!



But, but,...you guys had "better players at every position across the board "


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 3, 2012)

Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2012)

Rammer Jammer the NCAA is gonna drop the hammer! Thats right! Go Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Rammer Jammer the NCAA is gonna drop the hammer! Thats right! Go Dawgs!



Can't wait


Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2012)

I know you bama boys just think I'm jealous, but hey jack aint we all?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I know you bama boys just think I'm jealous, but hey jack aint we all?



I'm not!  


Roll Tide


----------



## JWarren (Dec 3, 2012)

I am a dawg fan and I really enjoyed the game Sat night...and  I want the Tide to wear ND out in the championship game.

But, I feel sure the reign is probably in the short rows. There is very little doubt in the minds of  some of the people around football that the end is near for them. Eventually, some of these allegations will stick.


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 3, 2012)

....And just what allegations are you all talking about? Fill me in. ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!! We gonna wear them Krylon Gold helmets out. Allegations of what?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 4, 2012)

Bump



Roll Tide Roll


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 4, 2012)

bamaboy said:


> ....And just what allegations are you all talking about? Fill me in. ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!! We gonna wear them Krylon Gold helmets out. Allegations of what?



Oh you did it now


RTR


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 4, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> But, but,...you guys had "better players at every position across the board "



Dat's right


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Dat's right



Rip thinks yalls Frosh rb ran for all those yards. He forgot yall had O line.  Dats right! May the gavel fall hard in T town!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Rip thinks yalls Frosh rb ran for all those yards. He forgot yall had O line.  Dats right! May the gavel fall hard in T town!



Let it fall.

It will be much better than the rumor I heard about UGA. Hot off the press, Richt is out, Les Miles is in. I heard they wanted someone with better clock management skills That's right, you heard it here first.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let it fall.
> 
> It will be much better than the rumor I heard about UGA. Hot off the press, Richt is out, Les Miles is in. I heard they wanted someone with better clock management skills That's right, you heard it here first.



You got a link? If I not I suggest you shut your mouth. Man typing stuff like that made me feel like David Mills!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Man typing stuff like that made me feel like David Mills!!!



How do you know what .......................Awe never mind.
You made me spew coffee on that one.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 4, 2012)

*I hope Bammer puts up 100 on ND*

and continues to show what conference owns college football.  Go Dawgs and Roll Tide.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Buford_Dawg said:


> and continues to show what conference owns college football.  Go Dawgs and Roll Tide.



Nope! They cheat and have the refs on the payroll/ It's time for the NCAA to take them down!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Nope! They cheat and have the refs on the payroll/ It's time for the NCAA to take them down!



Never happen, we have the NCAA on the payroll too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let it fall.
> 
> It will be much better than the rumor I heard about UGA. Hot off the press, Richt is out, Les Miles is in. I heard they wanted someone with better clock management skills That's right, you heard it here first.



Hire Fred w. he will fix those clock management problems.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You got a link? If I not I suggest you shut your mouth. Man typing stuff like that made me feel like David Mills!!!




Ooooooo, you done dun it now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buck (Dec 4, 2012)

David, you being a former Mod should hang your head in shame.  What a disgrace...


----------



## sac1972 (Dec 4, 2012)

It was a great game saturday both teams played well. Alabama didn't cheat or pay refs off. The calls weren't perfect but there were no score changing calls made or not made. I respect both teams. I am upset because I wanted the dawgs to win. One thing to remember the those Alabama boys are a bunch of corn fed, southern hot sun plow boys and as tough as they come so don't hate just back the SEC.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks like you just landed a wall hanger BC..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

Buck said:


> David, you being a former Mod should hang your head in shame.  What a disgrace...



You oughta see the stunts PBradley pulls...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

I hear the NCAA were spotted in t town!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I hear the NCAA were spotted in t town!



Picking up their bonus checks from the SECCG...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Picking up their bonus checks from the SECCG...



Justice will be served!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Justice will be served!



I looked and didn't see an NCAA official named Justice. But if there is, tell him to come on over to T Town, we'll give him a check also.


----------



## JWarren (Dec 4, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I can alledge that you and Jerry Sandusky are shower buddies, I guess if I say it enough times it will stick?


 
Yeah, just like I could allege that you weren't a typical trailer trash Alabama redneck and if I said it enough, folks might start to believe it...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 4, 2012)

JWarren said:


> Yeah, just like I could allege that you weren't a typical trailer trash Alabama redneck and if I said it enough, folks might start to believe it...



Go for it, I've been called worse by better folks than you and I'm still kicking.  I've got what is known as "thick skin".


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I looked and didn't see an NCAA official named Justice. But if there is, tell him to come on over to T Town, we'll give him a check also.



We'll take em over to Dreamland, they'll never leave T-town.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> We'll take em over to Dreamland, they'll never leave T-town.



You just told everyone on the forum you don't know BBQ. Dreamland sucks and is over priced. I hope the NCAA closes the door at dreamland too!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You just told everyone on the forum you don't know BBQ. Dreamland sucks and is over priced. I hope the NCAA closes the door at dreamland too!



LOL,,,, Dreamland is not as good as it used to be but it's probably better than anything they (NCAA officials) have ever had.  As far as over priced,,,, I can afford it.  If I have to, I'll take them across the river to Archibald's.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You just told everyone on the forum you don't know BBQ. Dreamland sucks and is over priced. I hope the NCAA closes the door at dreamland too!



You've never been to the real "Dreamland" you poser. You've only been to that citified joint they have here in Georgia.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 4, 2012)

Some of these UGA folks seem to be getting more bitter as time goes on. I guess when the buzz wears off and the reality that your team is still just a 10 or 11 win team with nothing to show for it but a Capitol One Bowl appearance it really stings. For the record, I am not including all UGA fans in this and you know who you are. There are still some DGDwags out there.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You've never been to the real "Dreamland" you poser. You've only been to that citified joint they have here in Georgia.


 How do you know that?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> LOL,,,, Dreamland is not as good as it used to be but it's probably better than anything they (NCAA officials) have ever had.  As far as over priced,,,, I can afford it.  If I have to, I'll take them across the river to Archibald's.



I can't afford it I'm not in the same pay scale as you. We be poor over here on my side of town.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 4, 2012)

Come to Bitteroots... WE KNOW BBQ......!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Come to Bitteroots... WE KNOW BBQ......!



Tru Dat


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Some of these UGA folks seem to be getting more bitter as time goes on. I guess when the buzz wears off and the reality that your team is still just a 10 or 11 win team with nothing to show for it but a Capitol One Bowl appearance it really stings. For the record, I am not including all UGA fans in this and you know who you are. There are still some DGDwags out there.


Yes I'm bitter. Y'all snatched a crystal ball from us. Y'all reminded us we are just average. Y'all showed us we were weak at the Los! Y'all showed us we are lucky to have got out of that game with our lives! I will never forgive Bama or their fans for this! Never have I had so much hate for a team! Justice will prevail and Bama will pay!


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Yes I'm bitter. Y'all snatched a crystal ball from us. Y'all reminded us we are just average. Y'all showed us we were weak at the Los! Y'all showed us we are lucky to have got out of that game with our lives! I will never forgive Bama or their fans for this! Never have I had so much hate for a team! Justice will prevail and Bama will pay!



You're not Bitter.....

I BE BITTER......

I and also bored.....


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> You're not Bitter.....
> 
> I BE BITTER......
> 
> I and also bored.....



Nothin better knowing you have a successful hunt!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 4, 2012)

Any word yet?


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 4, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Any word yet?



Yeah, they are talking to TJ Yeldon about his cruel treatment of a Dawg named Ogletree. I am sure Dial will be next.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Yeah, they are talking to TJ Yeldon about his cruel treatment of a Dawg named Ogletree. I am sure Dial will be next.



Another knife to the heart. These investigations take time. Stay tuned!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2012)

I miss my Bacon. It takes some one pretty low to steal a man's Bacon.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 4, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Any word yet?




There is no word because nobodys checking on it, nobodys launched a special commite, nobodys done nothing because THEY DONT CARE.  Its all a dog and pony show for the butthurt bulldogs.....


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> There is no word because nobodys checking on it, nobodys launched a special commite, nobodys done nothing because THEY DONT CARE.  Its all a dog and pony show for the butthurt bulldogs.....



You got any proof to that or are you just thinking you know?


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You got any proof to that or are you just thinking you know?



Obviously if you are asking that question you clearly DONT know.

 I have an inside source but I could never tell who.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 4, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> There is no word because nobodys checking on it, nobodys launched a special commite, nobodys done nothing because THEY DONT CARE.  Its all a dog and pony show for the butthurt bulldogs.....


----------



## David Parker (Dec 4, 2012)

Good game Bama.  I saw competitive play by quality teams.  In the end, it was a coin-flip.  UGA is just better, no matter how many glass foolsballs yall got.  

Go Dawgs in 2013 ! ! !


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 4, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


>



And alls quiet because the doggers are wearin out google just hopeing for, no lusting for the article that says the ncaa is coming down on Alabama.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 4, 2012)

Jeremy Wade said:


> Good game Bama.  I saw competitive play by quality teams.  In the end, it was a coin-flip.  UGA is just better, no matter how many glass foolsballs yall got.
> 
> Go Dawgs in 2013 ! ! !




UGA is just better, no matter how many crystal footballs yall got???????????  


Remind me again, Who won???


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2012)

Jeremy Wade said:


> Good game Bama.  I saw competitive play by quality teams.  In the end, it was a coin-flip.  UGA is just better, no matter how many glass foolsballs yall got.
> 
> Go Dawgs in 2013 ! ! !


soon to be 3 under Saban. It was a great game. Bama is better nontheLES.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 4, 2012)

Jeremy Wade said:


> Good game Bama.  I saw competitive play by quality teams.  In the end, it was a coin-flip.  UGA is just better, no matter how many glass foolsballs yall got.
> 
> Go Dawgs in 2013 ! ! !



Y'all got a dern good football team. I'll give you that.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You got a link? If I not I suggest you shut your mouth. Man typing stuff like that made me feel like David Mills!!!



How do we know you aren't David Mills.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> And alls quiet because the doggers are wearin out google just hopeing for, no lusting for the article that says the ncaa is coming down on Alabama.



I'd be willing to bet the bamers have worn our google more than the rest of us..........


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> How do we know you aren't David Mills.



I took humor in that bit davey won't........


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> soon to be 3 under Saban. It was a great game. Bama is better nontheLES.



None the Les.........


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 4, 2012)

I was walking from Gameday to the Fanfare and saw a corndog stand out there. KevinA and I just laughed as we could picture a big dude wearing a purple shirt yelling "Hey Koolaid" while eating a corndog with a side of grass.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let it fall.
> 
> It will be much better than the rumor I heard about UGA. Hot off the press, Richt is out, Les Miles is in. I heard they wanted someone with better clock management skills That's right, you heard it here first.



Careful... You'll get acussed of not having "Class" (whatever that means) and get a PM bout your point...  

ROLL TIDE! 

*V*


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Marlin_444 said:


> Careful... You'll get acussed of not having "Class" (whatever that means) and get a PM bout your point...
> 
> ROLL TIDE!
> 
> *V*


I see I reeled in another one. My live well is full bout time to clean some fish....... What are you doing in the go Dawgs thread anyway?


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Nope! They cheat and have the refs on the payroll/ It's time for the NCAA to take them down!



Dang theres always the one the sourpuss in the crowd!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> None the Les.........



That's les no 2. No 3 must be off diving in a river somewhere.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

bamaboy said:


> Dang theres always the one the sourpuss in the crowd!!!



Sorry man I'm just tired of the endless cheating! I guess I'm the bad guy here for pointing out the obvious! Bama will be striped of everything Satan has won while he was there! Justice will be served!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Sorry man I'm just tired of the endless cheating! I guess I'm the bad guy here for pointing out the obvious! Bama will be striped of everything Satan has won while he was there! Justice will be served!



Then he will go to UGA and become the head coach.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Then he will go to UGA and become the head coach.



I used to think I wanted him at UGA but not now! He's a lying cheater. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I used to think I wanted him at UGA but not now! He's a lying cheater. Go Dawgs!



And Bobo is the best OC in college football.
tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2012)

Richt is the liar.  In the presser he danced around that question and acted all offended. The truth to that question has been answered yes by many dawgs on this forum. And no I didn't hit your line. I broke it off with the truth.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> None the Les.........


Ok y'all gotta quit stealing my material......


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Ok y'all gotta quit stealing my material......



Yep.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Sorry man I'm just tired of the endless cheating! I guess I'm the bad guy here for pointing out the obvious! Bama will be striped of everything Satan has won while he was there! Justice will be served!





Dude, you need to pop a vicodin, drink a beer and go to bed.  

Have you actually cried over this loss?????


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> Dude, you need to pop a vicodin, drink a beer and go to bed.
> 
> Have you actually cried over this loss?????



I dont know what is wrong with him, but please do not upset him anymore.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> Dude, you need to pop a vicodin, drink a beer and go to bed.
> 
> Have you actually cried over this loss?????



You need to. Sick and tired of it. I may be done with cfb all together. Y'all are in denial. Satan will destroy Bama!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You need to. Sick and tired of it. I may be done with cfb all together. Y'all are in denial. Satan will destroy Bama!



I've been known to be in de Toccoa, de Soque and several other streams, but never made it to de Nile.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Richt is the liar.  In the presser he danced around that question and acted all offended. The truth to that question has been answered yes by many dawgs on this forum. And no I didn't hit your line. I broke it off with the truth.


Richt is god fearing bible thumping red blooded American jack. Y'all have Satan! You need to get that treble hook out of your back because you got snagged jack! T-town is the ghetto by the way to! Dreamland sucks to!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've been known to be in de Toccoa, de Soque and several other streams, but never made it to de Nile.



You need to wake up before its too late!


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 4, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I dont know what is wrong with him, but please do not upset him anymore.



I think he took a page from da bitteroot play book and has set the drag REALLY light......


----------



## groundhawg (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> We all know they are breaking every recruiting rule there is. I hope they turn T town upside down!



Who is we?  You got a link? If not then maybe you should keep to the facts....if you have any.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Richt is god fearing bible thumping red blooded American jack. Y'all have Satan! You need to get that treble hook out of your back because you got snagged jack! T-town is the ghetto by the way to! Dreamland sucks to!





You are watchin the duck commander right now arent you  JACK...  Or is it PDSD


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

groundhawg said:


> Who is we?  You got a link? If not then maybe you should keep to the facts....if you have any.



I have a inside informant. Wait and see!


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 4, 2012)

"All my stories are 100% true..."  Bitteroot aka Si...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I have a inside informant. Wait and see!



You about done?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> You are watchin the duck commander right now arent you  JACK...



No, I'm at the Waffle House in harbins ga


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2012)

You know this is not limit on rough fish dont you Brown?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You about done?



With what? Exposing the Bama fb program! No!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> With what? Exposing the Bama fb program! No!


Aight, just checkin.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> You know this is not limit on rough fish dont you Brown?



My daddy taught me never leave while their still biting..... No matter what! Dreamland sucks!


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 4, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> You know this is not limit on rough fish dont you Brown?



  the heck with the hand line.... Hand me the telephone.....


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Mods please make this thread a sticky!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I have a inside informant. Wait and see!



Liar.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 4, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> Dude, you need to pop a vicodin, drink a beer and go to bed.
> 
> Have you actually cried over this loss?????



He needs to cry.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> the heck with the hand line.... Hand me the telephone.....



Would that be legal Bitteroot?


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 4, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Would that be legal Bitteroot?



It's as legal as a "Dial" up service.......

And right up there with a "who gives a rats butt".....


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> It's as legal as a "Dial" up service.......
> 
> And right up there with a "who gives a rats butt".....


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> My daddy taught me never leave while their still biting..... No matter what! Dreamland sucks!



I see your daddy also taught you to quit while you were ahead. 


If yall are through complanin and cryin then I am through beatin on you.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Liar.



No need to make this personal! Name calling is for children! I think I heard the gavel fall!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> I see your daddy also taught you to quit while you were ahead.
> 
> 
> If yall are through complanin and cryin then I am through beatin on you.


 The crying will be from yall when the NCAA takes Satan's crystal balls back!


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> No need to make this personal! Name calling is for children! I think I heard the gavel fall!



"Revenge?.... Oh make no mistake about it..... What we want is a reckoning......." Bitteroot aka The Real Doc Holiday.....


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> "Revenge?.... Oh make no mistake about it..... What we want is a reckoning......." Bitteroot aka The Real Doc Holiday.....



 Remember Dream Land Sucks too! But David Mills can afford it!


----------



## riprap (Dec 4, 2012)

How did I miss this? All right here I come. I got the alabama rig tied on. You soon will know how it got it's name.

Satan is a liar and Richt just showed yall that UGA could have been NC's if they wanted to but downed it on the 5. Richt did not want to visit oBama. Going to be four years til we win it, but we will be proving we are the team to beat with close losses in the SEC championship games.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

riprap said:


> How did I miss this? All right here I come. I got the alabama rig tied on. You soon will know how it got it's name.
> 
> Satan is a liar and Richt just showed yall that UGA could have been NC's if they wanted to but downed it on the 5. Richt did not want to visit oBama. Going to be four years til we win it, but we will be proving we are the team to beat with close losses in the SEC championship games.


Rip MR would have one but he's too honest. It was clear Satan paid the refs off or AJ wouldnt have got that call. Satan is a liar!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 4, 2012)

Anything yet?

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 4, 2012)

Well?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Anything yet?
> 
> Roll Tide



Give me a minute I'm on the phone with my informant. Stand by!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 4, 2012)

How bout now?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 4, 2012)

We're waiting


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Give me a minute I'm on the phone with my informant. Stand by!



Hurry up.  Can't stand it any longer


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 4, 2012)

C'mon man.  The suspense is killing me. What did you find out


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok boys I got some fesh info. It seems that Yeldon has a new Escalade and his momma is driving one two. Also Harvey is about spill the beans because bama didnt help him


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Ok boys I got some fesh info. It seems that Yeldon has a new Escalade and his momma is driving one two. Also Harvey is about spill the beans because bama didnt help him



That's it?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 4, 2012)

There's got to be more to it than that. I just know it.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 4, 2012)

Got to be!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

Speaking of "fesh" and "beans".


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

There's more but I'm not going to tell yall everything!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm done now yall got it to three pages so I fill my work here is done. Again congrats on the win! I hope yall dont hold all this against me!


----------



## groundhawg (Dec 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You about done?



Was done before he even started.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

groundhawg said:


> Was done before he even started.



I would have never got started if the fish never jumped on a bare hook......


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I would have never got started if the fish never jumped on a bare hook......



Whew, you had me worried there for a while.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I took humor in that bit davey won't........



Davey finds humor in almost everything, he is a close personal friend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I would have never got started if the fish never jumped on a bare hook......



I just don't understand why you didn't bring the lipstick incident in to play on this one.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Remember Dream Land Sucks too! But David Mills can afford it!



David Mills could buy Dreamland; I should know as he is a close personal friend.


----------



## cafish (Dec 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Sorry man I'm just tired of the endless cheating! I guess I'm the bad guy here for pointing out the obvious! Bama will be striped of everything Satan has won while he was there! Justice will be served!



it's still  BAMA 32  DAWGS 28


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2012)

cafish said:


> it's still  BAMA 32  DAWGS 28


Yep. This Uga meltdown is hilarious. I'm glad it was only a 4 point win, and that it ended the way it did. :biggrin2

Hey brown, you just caught a catfish.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

Please stop sending pm's though. Good lord boys it's just a game!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

cafish said:


> it's still  BAMA 32  DAWGS 28



Ahh Duh!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> David Mills could buy Dreamland; I should know as he is a close personal friend.



If your looking to invest in a BBQ joint send me a pm I may know of a real good place!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Ok boys I got some fesh info. It seems that Yeldon has a new Escalade and his momma is driving one two. Also Harvey is about spill the beans because bama didnt help him



Harvey is a distant cousin and I know that he doesn't know squat


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Harvey is a distant cousin and I know that he doesn't know squat



Harvey is my uncle. His wife makes the best corn bread!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

I know who the bag man is....


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I know who the bag man is....



I thought that you and the teabag man were buddies


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I thought that you and the teabag man were buddies[/ I don't know Miguel outside the forum.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Dudley Do-Wrong said:
> 
> 
> > I thought that you and the teabag man were buddies[/ I don't know Miguel outside the forum.
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I don't know Miguel outside the forum.



Easy there Alice...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Easy there Alice...



Call your boys off.......


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> brownceluse said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't he from Redchina
> ...


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Matthew6 said:
> 
> 
> > Typing around the censor will get you banned!
> ...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> brownceluse said:
> 
> 
> > I have met a few chinese messicans when i lived in Panama. Descendants of the canal diggers.
> ...


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 5, 2012)

Large bay bridge in panama city panama seperating city from us forces area. Underneath the bridge is a beach area and fishing village. Crazy thing to speak to a chineese person in spanish at a restraunt in this village. (true story).


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

I hope the NCAA destroys t town! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2012)

I like to go to Panama City for the beaches and the fishing out of of Cap'n Andersons, but I have never ran into any Mexican speaking Chinese down there. I have seen a lot of people from Alabama speaking silly down there though.


----------



## riprap (Dec 5, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I like to go to Panama City for the beaches and the fishing out of of Cap'n Andersons, but I have never ran into any Mexican speaking Chinese down there. I have seen a lot of people from Alabama speaking silly down there though.



There is a lot of that language on here. 

If they had a rock big enough they would have Lane Bryant, Satan and George Wallace carved in it.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

riprap said:


> There is a lot of that language on here.
> 
> If they had a rock big enough they would have Lane Bryant, Satan and George Wallace carved in it.



I just spit sweet tea all over the key board!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 5, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I like to go to Panama City for the beaches and the fishing out of of Cap'n Andersons, but I have never ran into any Mexican speaking Chinese down there. I have seen a lot of people from Alabama speaking silly down there though.


Back in the day, there were folks from all over speakin silly at PCB.  The more they drank, the sillier they spoke.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Back in the day, there were folks from all over speakin silly at PCB.  The more they drank, the sillier they spoke.



Yeah come to think of it Alcohol might have been involved.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

I said some things last Sat that I'm not proud of.....


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I said some things last Sat that I'm not proud of.....



NCAA has got to you and told you not to comment any futher I bet.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2012)

The old GAG rule. I knew it.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> NCAA has got to you and told you not to comment any futher I bet.



Bama has a long road ahead of them.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Dec 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Bama has a long road ahead of them.



Why are you eating popcorn? I don't get it.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2012)

Get a Lawyer Jeff you gonna need one. Jimmy might be one.


----------

